# i have tears in my eyes



## Anna21 (May 16, 2014)

I am 21 and have had IBS (undiagnosed for a long number of years) since i was 10. I always felt completely alone in the world until i came across this website. I sit in front of my computer and am sobbing how there are people out there who feel like I do, physically and even more emotionally. It sometimes makes me so sad to think of what I could do if I wasnt so sick and what I could do if it was the kind of illness I could actually publicize, what I could do if I had more strengh., how many occasions I missed out on enjoying and how many I missed altogether..but then I remind myself that God made me and He is perfect so obviously the way he made me must be perfect for myself as well. I currently work full time and sometimes feel like I am at breaking point and I must quit -- i have no ally who truly understands me and I have not a single friend out there who knows what I am going through. It is such a tremendous relief to me to see that there are hundreds of people out there who know just what I mean when I say "mortifying urgency", "long bathroom stops", "fear of not reaching a toilet", "making sure to only go to places with an accesible toilet", "making sure to only go places with immediate family members who know i may need to stop".....and all the while being in pain, being bloated, passing embarrasing gas, acne etc.

My suffering has made me 100 times more understanding and sensitive of others' sore spots and possible areas of pain. I try to be strong and hope that one day the right diet or treatment will work for me.

once, again, I want to say a tremendous thank you to the wonderful founders of this website who have bolstered my hope and emotional wellbeing today and my salute to all those suffering out there.


----------



## ali_13 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm so happy for us, and everyone else on this site who is left feeling less alone after reading others stories. Stay strong!


----------

